# "الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت" (يع 2: 26) بقلمى



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2011)

"الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت" (يع 2: 26) 


يتطلب الإيمان ثلاثة أمور

أولاً: اقتناع الفهم

 ثانياً: تسليم الإرادة

 ثالثاً: ثقة القلب

*و لا بد أن نعرف*

 "الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت" (يع 2: 26)  

 "الإيمان العامل بالمحبة" (غل 5: 6).


 إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ وَأُخْتٌ عُرْيَانَيْنِ وَمُعْتَازَيْنِ لِلْقُوتِ الْيَوْمِيِّ، فَقَالَ لَهُمَا أَحَدُكُمُ: "امْضِيَا بِسَلاَمٍ، اسْتَدْفِئَا وَاشْبَعَا" وَلَكِنْ لَمْ تُعْطُوهُمَا حَاجَاتِ الْجَسَدِ، فَمَا الْمَنْفَعَةُ؟ هَكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضاً، إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَعْمَالٌ، مَيِّتٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ. 
يعقوب 2  
15 – 17 

  أراد الرسول أن يشرح أن الإيمان بدون أعمال هو شىء أجوف قال هذا المثل. أية منفعة يجنيها الأخ والأخت العريانين من مجرد معرفة أحدكم بحالهما. إن مجرد المعرفة لا تفيدهما شيئاً فهما يحتاجان لعمل ما يدفئهما، هذه المعرفة بدون عمل تشبه الإيمان بدون أعمال، الذي هو إيمان ميت بلا ثمر. الإيمان هنا يكون أشبه بفكرة منحصراً في مجال العقل، لا يتحرك خارجاً، والإيمان بلا حركة هو إيمان ميت. وفي هذه الحالة كيف يكون التصرف إذا رأينا أخ عريان، لابد من الحركة والبحث له عن مكان أو عن ما يدفئه وهذا يتطلب عمل وجهاد، وربما نقود ننفقها على هذا المحتاج. الإيمان الحى بالله يظهر في هذا العمل


 إيمانك بالمحبة  .. المحبة تتأنى، وتترفق ، ولا تحسد، ولا تتفاخر، ولا تنتفخ، ولا تقبح، ولا تطلب ما لنفسها، ولا تحتد ، ولا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم.. وتحتمل كل شئ، وتصدق كل شئ، وترجو كل شئ، وتصبر على كل شئ"
 (1 كو 13: 4 – 7).


والمحبة كما قال القديس يوحنا الرسول "لا تكون بالكلام ولا باللسان، بل بالعمل والحق" (1يو 3: 18) 


 والأيمان يحتاج للثقه بالرب .. قال الرسول "إن كان لى كل الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبال، ولكن ليست لى محبة، فلست شيئاً" (1 كو 13: 2)  


و العمل يجب أن يكون بصمت  وأن يكون فى الخفاء


ففى أنجيل متى 

فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تصوت قدامك بالبوق كما يفعل المراؤون في المجامع و في الازقة لكي يمجدوا من الناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم 

احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكي ينظروكم و إلا فليس لكم أجر عند أبيكم الذي في السموات فإذا صنعت رحمة فلا تصوت قدامك بالبوق كما يفعل المراؤون في المجامع والأسواق لكي يمجدهم الناس

وأما أنت فمتي صليت فادخل إلي مخدعك و اغلق عليك بابك وصلّ إلي أبيك الذي في الخفاء وأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يجازيك علانية

ومتي صمتم فلا تكونوا معبسين كالمرائين الذين يغيرون وجوههم ليظهروا للناس صائمين

فى النهايه

  يجب علي كل واحد ان يجلس مع نفسه
 كل يوم ليتذكر قصه اعماله في الليل والنهار 
وان كان قد اخطا فليكف عن الخطيه.
​


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع استاذي العزيز 
تسلم ايدك 
الرب يبارك عملك


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2011)

* 
مرور
رائع وجميل
جدا
شكرا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2011)

والمحبة كما قال القديس يوحنا الرسول "لا تكون بالكلام ولا باللسان، بل بالعمل والحق" (1يو 3: 18) 


 والأيمان يحتاج للثقه بالرب .. قال الرسول "إن كان لى كل الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبال، ولكن ليست لى محبة، فلست شيئاً" (1 كو 13: 2)



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*فى النهايه

يجب علي كل واحد ان يجلس مع نفسه
كل يوم ليتذكر قصه اعماله في الليل والنهار 
وان كان قد اخطا فليكف عن الخطيه.


ميرسى للموضوع الجميل
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر*


*+++*​


----------

